# July 2012 UP trout fishing report



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

Great article and nice pictures. I am heading back up to the UP in the morning here and looking forward to it. Did catch one 18" Brown over the July 4 week and some other nice trout but it was so hot I only went out three times that week. I am like yourself just want a few brookies for the pan and the browns can go for another day. Thanks.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I cannot name the spot but a friend of mine caught some nice brookies and a bonus steelhead (nice one too) out of one of the local streams. Apparently the steelie was a spawner that did not make it back to the lake. He claimed that there was a few more steelhead around where he was fishing. The UP fishing has been pretty good this summer.


----------



## cruiseplanner1 (Aug 6, 2012)

I have caught steelhead in the summer in a couple of rivers I fish. They will come into the river when the lake starts getting too warm which I am sure is happening this year.


----------



## Shupac (Apr 17, 2005)

Just got back from a week on the Ontonagon branches and some of their tribs. Wasn't really a fishing trip, but got out an hour or two each day. Water temps read 68-74. Probably shouldn't have fished, but tossed a bug around and took some dinks, But Friday...found a stretch reading 64. Actually landed 4 that topped the 10" mark. Not much to brag about, but stellar after the rest of the week. 

I've done great there at this time of year before, though the water was a bit cooler then.


----------

